# Brass butt hinges



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not. If not I apologize.

Is there some place that can tell me about hinge sizes? I'm making a box with 3/4 inch material. How do I know what size butt hinge in need...? I would like one to be as thick as the material. Do I look for a 3/4 inch hinge? What about the thickness of the hinge..? Can you tell I'm a novice...?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It has more to do with the overall size and weight of the lid than anything.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

A good hardware store will carry an assortment of hinges. I suggest you take a small scrap piece of lumber with you to match up the hinge size with the board thickness.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Toolman50 said:


> A good hardware store will carry an assortment of hinges. I suggest you take a small scrap piece of lumber with you to match up the hinge size with the board thickness.


Now, I'm embarrassed....why couldn't I think of that...Thank you.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Usually the hinge will be listed as 3" x 4". This would have a 1 1/2" leaf on either side including (1/2) the barrel and 4" tall

You would be looking for a hinge that was 1 1/2" x ?? tall.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Usually the hinge will be listed as 3" x 4". This would have a 1 1/2" leaf on either side including (1/2) the barrel and 4" tall
> 
> You would be looking for a hinge that was 1 1/2" x ?? tall.


That's the answer...thanks so much!


----------

